# Ram-Lin



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

+1 407-851-1144
Ask for Tim. Alonzo is not working there anymore. If you stop by you might see a top secret bay boat sitting on the lot


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

New East Cape?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

mtoddsolomon said:


> New East Cape?


That one was supposedly there as well but I didn't see it. The new HB bay boat was sitting out in the lot. No stickers on it, but the lines and spray rails gave it away. It's a good looking boat.


----------



## Islander (Sep 16, 2012)

el9surf said:


> +1 407-851-1144
> Ask for Tim. Alonzo is not working there anymore. If you stop by you might see a top secret bay boat sitting on the lot


Thanks el ! Got his voicemail and left a message. My trailer guy was told that he needs to go through a dealer, they won't sell to him because he's not a dealer. Hoping that they might sell direct to an owner, quote he got was crazy!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Islander said:


> Thanks el ! Got his voicemail and left a message. My trailer guy was told that he needs to go through a dealer, they won't sell to him because he's not a dealer. Hoping that they might sell direct to an owner, quote he got was crazy!


I've needed to order parts a few times and never had an issue. Gave the woman my serial number over the phone and she shipped what I need the same day. 

One thing I would not buy from Ram Lin is aluminum wheels - they mark em up 2.5x over buying them online.


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

I needed an axle for the Ramlin under my Caimen a couple of years ago. I ended up having Kevin with East Cape put in a call to Ramlin for me. I was able to buy direct after that. You might want to try the same thing with whoever your boat manufacturer is.


----------

